# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  think i have shrimps

## lost

While i was getting rid of some aptisa to day i noticed what look like shrimps in my tank.They are no more than an inch long and some have either been eaten or they are molting,never seen these before,any ideas what they could be?thanks

----------

